# [Artigo]História do Unix e a popularidade do Linux

## Xinitrc

Popularidade:

 Atualmente,basta dar uma olhada nos computadores à venda nas lojas,principalmente naquelas chamadas

 “Populares”,para ver que o Linux deixou de ser algo restrito a uma elite de aficionados por computadores

 para se tornar um fenômeno real. Mas Afinal O que é Linux? Linux é o Kernel núcleo do sistema

 operacional,ao qual eu chamo de coração do sistema,pois é ele quem dá vida ao mesmo. Quem usa

 computador já ouviu falar no famosíssimo Windows,o sistema mais popular do mundo,o Linux surgiu como

 uma forma mais econômica e confiável de sistema, para colocar no computador de acordo com seus

 seguidores. De fato,hoje milhões de pessoas escolhem uma das distribuições Linux justamente por causa da

 sua estrutura sólida e estável.E mais:O Linux é o ícone e a bandeira daqueles que sustentam e apoiam a

 bandeira do software livre.Sim,porque muitos sabem que a maior vantagem do Linux é que ele é gratuito,isso

 mesmo,não é preciso desembolsar nenhum centavo para ter esse maravilhoso sistema. O Movimento mundial

 para a distribuição de software livre,um projeto ao qual o Linux pertence,está assumindo a conotação de um

 fenômeno internacional,cuja ideia é o tanto utópica,é acabar com o conceito de software proprietário e

 direitos intelectuais que há muito tempo dominam nossa cultura,o Linux e outros software gratuitos são os

 produtos de um grupo consistente de pessoas que publicaram e compartilharam o resultado de seu trabalho

 para que todos pudessem utilizá-lo livremente. Se analisarmos essa ideia com um pouco de atenção,veremos

 claramente a simplicidade e a grandeza de seu alvo,principalmente porque nós Brasileiros,cidadãos daquele

 país que alguém achou melhor classificar como “Terceiro Mundo” estamos em contato com algumas

 realidades chocantes e injustas.Um exemplo começamos em uma escola estadual numa minuscula cidade do

 interior,que não recebe verbas do governo, o suficiente para proporcionar aos alunos um laboratório de

 informática adequado(Indispensável hoje),Agora,façamos algumas contas,cada computador que custa 1000

 reais equipado com um sistema operacional,pacote Office,se for Windows sairá em torno de 1500 reais,se o

 sistema é Linux o custo com programas Office e etc é nulo,é o dinheiro que sobrou poderia ser gasto para

 comprar outros computadores. Obviamente,“Nem tudo que brilha é ouro”,primeiramente porque usar um

 sistema Linux precisa de treinamento especifico e também a maioria dos programas de Windows não são

 disponíveis para Linux(Será coincidência?),a maioria dos Webdesigners,arte-finalistas,Projetistas de

 AutoCAD,entre outros ainda precisaram trabalhar com sistema proprietário por um longo tempo,entretanto

 temos alternativas para Linux e certos programas e jogos podem ser executados no Wine/Lutris. Para

 entender melhor o Linux, é preciso compreender suas origens, isto é, seu histórico e as razões que levara-o

 ao sucesso. Continue lendo e conheça!

 Um pouco da história:

 Tudo começou com o Unix, o Pai de todos os sistemas operacionais, este era distribuído em diversas versões,

 sendo sua versão mais famosa o Linux O Unix foi criado no final da década de sessenta pelos programadores

 Ken Thompson, Dennis Ritchie e Brian Kerninghan. O nome Unix, que originalmente era escrito como

 ‘Unics’, é um acrônimo de Uniplex Information and Computig System. Foi a AT&T que o nomeou como

 Unix, inicialmente qualquer um que tivesse interesse no sistema podia pedir ao Bell Labs uma fita com o

 software e os manuais impressos por um preço muito acessível, e por não se tratar de um software

 proprietário qualquer um podia modificar o sistema a partir de suas necessidades, que é o que acontece hoje

 com o Linux. Em 1970, desenvolvedores da Universidade de Berkley na Califórnia, realizaram um trabalho

 de extrema importância no código fonte do Unix, era o surgimento do protocolo TCP/IP. O resultado desse

 trabalho, foi a versão BSD (Berkley System Distribution) do Unix, de tamanha importância que, até os dias

 atuais existem distribuições baseadas nesse sistema, tais como a OpenBSD e a NetBSD. Ao longo do tempo

 a popularidade do Unix só aumentou, e desde a concessão a AT&T, o código fonte do Unix se tornou

 proprietário, dando origem ao AT&T UNIX. Softwares proprietários acabaram se tornando uma tendência, e

 um número maior de empresas começaram a aderir a esse modelo. No entanto na década de oitenta, com

 desenvolvimentos liderados por Richard Stallman, a situação começara a mudar. Foi então que revoltado

 com a ideia de não poder compartilhar suas descobertas e melhoras nos produtos existentes, que Richard

 começaria um projeto de criar uma espécie de Unix, só que agora, com código aberto e livre. Assim nascia o

 GNU no final de 1983. A licença do GNU permitia a qualquer usuário copiar, distribuir e alterar sua cópia do

 programa, ou seja, tendo liberdade total de criar sua própria distribuição do sistema.

 O que significa Open Source(Código Aberto):

 O termo Open Source, se refere as iniciativas de código aberto e disponíveis para programadores, surgiu pela

 primeira vez em 1998, e é usado para se referir a softwares livres, ou seja, que não são proprietários. Havia

 um medo de que a o termo ‘livre’, trouxesse consigo uma rejeição por parte das pessoas não familiarizadas

 com os softwares livres. O que levou então, a necessidade de se criar a OSI (Open Source Iniciative), que foi

 fundada com o propósito de promover softwares de acordo com a Open Source Definition.

 Como surgiu “O Linux”?

 No inicio da década de noventa, um estudante finlandês chamado Linus Torvalds graduando em

 Ciência da Computação pela Universidade de Helsinque, teve a brilhante ideia de modificar o

 Kernel do Minix, com a ambição de criar uma versão melhor do mesmo. Para publicar o Linux, ele

 utilizou a licença GPL, assim o sistema poderia ser copiado, utilizado e alterado livremente, e com

 o auxílio da internet, o Linux começou a se popularizar e ser modificado por diversos

 programadores diferentes.No começo ele era apenas acessível pelos Hackers e outros mais

 entendidos de informática,pois funciona apenas na linha de comandos,ou seja não tinha “Cara”,foi

 assim de 1991 até 1996,no mesmo ano em 1996,foi lançado o ambiente gráfico KDE que deu a

 primeira “Cara famosa” ao Linux,(K Desktop Environment),antes disso existia o X-Windows,

 interface gráfica para Linux lançado em 1992,em seguida em 1997,o Linux conquistou o

 mundo hollywoodiano,estúdios como Pixar Estúdios,DreamWorks e Lukas arts, fizeram filmes

 como:Titanic,Senhor dos Anéis,Vida de Inseto,Shrek entre outros.

 O Linux se tornou tão popular que suas distribuições hoje são seguras, confiáveis, modernas e

 práticas, exemplos do sucesso são o Ubuntu, o Mint e o Mageia.

 Algumas distribuições Famosas:

 Ubuntu: É uma distribuição Linux completa proveniente da Africa do Sul,baseada na premissa de

 que o sistema deve ser totalmente livre,multilíngue,personalizável,e passível de edição por qualquer

 usuário. O Ubuntu é um projeto voltado a comunidade com o propósito de criar e distribuir um

 sistema operacional Open Source.

 Suse: Esta distribuição traz diversos recursos para usuários domésticos, incluindo instalador fácil de

 utilizar, ferramentas para internet, chat, multimídia, editores de texto, redes e desenvolvimento.

 Red Hat: É a distribuição mais famosa, e que inspirou diversas distribuições pelo mundo, como a

 distribuição brasileira, Conectiva, que no início era só uma recompilação da Red Hat. Essa

 distribuição foi responsável por criar ferramentas como a sndconfig, Xconfigurator e outras. Além

 disso possui um ótimo gerenciador do sistema, o linuxconf, que funciona como um painel de

 controle do Windows.

 Debian: Uma distribuição mantida por voluntários, foi inovadora ao criar o

 gerenciador de pacotes apt-get via shell, resolvendo problemas nas atualizações e dependências de

 programas.

 Slackware: Profissionais adoram essa distribuição, por ser toda configurada em modo texto.

 Destaca-se também por ser uma das distribuições mais estáveis do Linux.

 Gentoo: Uma distribuição que pode ser demorada para instalar, pois é necessário que você compile

 programa por programa, e fazer cada configuração, porém, isso tem como vantagem que só o

 necessário para o usuário em específico haja no sistema, tornando-o muito rápido.É como montar o

 seu próprio carro,no caso montar o seu próprio sistema na analogia.

----------

